# The Falls ..



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Just started working on this design, which is inspired by a Falls in the Cordiera Azul (Peru).

Hoping for "awesome" because it will be sitting in the living room!


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Ooops - the pictures didn't attach! Here they are!


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Dig the specs I'll follow along


American Dad Living The American Dream


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

Very interested!!!!!! i've subscribed to this. keep updating pics & info!!!!


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Ok - A few more details... Controller, fans, and plenum added....

I've already ordered the Canopy Frame materials from 80/20... So, erector set on its way!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like a great project.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I can't wait to see how this goes!


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Ok - Just a little more progress before I have to travel for business for a month... But, the good news is that I've got all the long lead items ordered... 

Things included in this update are:

1/ Dolley (so the entire case can roll for maintenance)
2/ Sump & reservoir for the misting and falls pump
3/ Canopy facade
4/ Updated light bar

I've got a few electrical strips to model in, but that's it before I order the Universal Rocks background and falls.


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks like that pic came across as a thumbnail. So, here are some better shots.


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

OK - Had to take off some time for work and travel... But, I'm starting to get things kicked off... Progress so far:

1. Plenum ordered
2. Glass scallop template ordered (used to cut the ventilation feature on the top edge)
3. Sump and reservoir built and in burn in....
4. Universal Rocks backgrounds received
5. 80/20 light canopy frame received
6. Glass cut list defined
7. Apex controller, Aqua Medic pump, LED Spots, chiller received
8. Galaxy Hydro LED light banks modified (ordered 3, cannibalized one to make 2)
9. Bench dolly ordered
10. Bench re-conceptualization/design finished. Out to bid.

Next up is to pick up the template and order the glass...

There should be lots of pictures soon!


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello Everyone - 

I finally received the elusive low head fasteners that allowed the light canopy frame to be assembled, the acrylic plenum pieces, as well as have received the glass order. So, off we go!!! I've made a lot of progress over the past two days...

First up was the sump and air circulation plenum.... 

I decided on the Aqua Medic 3.1 DC Runner because it can pump up to 8 feet of head (pressure). I'll need at least 6 feet to get the water to the top of the vivariu. I also decided on an external sump so I didn't have to worry about maintenance inside the vivarium.

The acrylic air circulation plenum is an external air duct that allows maintenance access from the back of the vivarium. The idea is to keep as much of the mechanics outside the vivarium as possible ....


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Next up was assembling the glass... 

I followed Chris Sherman's lead in the front ledge design, and, Chris also helped out with some spacers... Thanks for the Help Chris!

I was really scared about handling the large panes of glass. It was definitely a two person job. Thanks to Adam for helping when I needed it! By and large, I think the larger vivariums are about as hard as the smaller ones, except for needing an extra pair of hands... So, if you're skilled at all, and thinking about making a big one, I'd go for it!!


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

My favorite part of the build so far is the Light Canopy... 

I was able to model this in SolidWorks, and I decided to use an 80/20 frame work. I opted for the black anodized finish so that when you look up from a chair the mechanical parts won't stand out.

There are a lot of wires to run, and details to keep track of... I've only seen this in SolidWorks for months. So, now we get to see the real thing!

Highlights are:

1. 80/20 Black anodized framework
2. 3 track - spot lights to hit the lower regions of the vivarium
3. 2 Modified Galaxy Hydro LED light banks (this was an ordeal to get together)
4. Neptune Apex controller
5. Apex Energy Bar 8 controlled outlet box
6. Chill Solutions water chiller (to help with cloud forest temperatures).


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

I think a couple more pictures of the light canopy are needed!


----------



## WZDesigns (Feb 20, 2014)

Good use of design software, Look forward to seeing it progress.
The dimensions of your tank are almost identical to one I’ve been sketching around with. 

Pretty high tech compared to some of the builds on here. That canopy looks great BTW, are you going to clad it with something or leave it open?


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Right now I have a facade in the plans. But, I'm getting a lot of votes to leave it open...


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

A lot of work so far...Keep us updated


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

One step forward - Three steps back... I cracked the glass on the back and top moving it. So, I've decided to add reinforcing angle on the corner to protect against that.... So, on hold temporarily while angle and glass are re-made/delivered.

The lesson learned on this is that large glass is very fragile... once it's together, protect the corners and don't move it unless absolutely necessary...

Ugh.....


----------



## WZDesigns (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the setback 
Hope the repairs go well. Keep us updated


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Well - finally recovering from some broken glass.... Learning how to handle big builds takes a little experience! I decided that protecting the edges with a framework would be a good idea. I also decided that bracing on the top plate would be a good idea too, since it was actually sagging. 

Once I got past all of that, fitting the two Universal Rocks backgrounds turned out pretty much as i had envisioned it....


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Well - I get to celebrate an accomplishment... Here are some of the final build pictures!


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

And here it is after 3 weeks of grow out....

A couple of frog pix included....


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Impressive growth !
Looks great


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I love the Universal Rocks backgrounds.

Have you seen the new line of Cylinder Tanks available?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Shared your finished Pictures with Universal Rocks on FAcebook..They Love it.


----------



## WZDesigns (Feb 20, 2014)

That tank is pretty awesome indeed. I would love to see more details of the waterfall effect you were trying to replicate. 

Any updates after a few months of growth?


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

How about some update pictures?


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

So, I thought I'd update this thread after 1.5 years of growth... As you can see, its grown in very nicely, and functions perfectly. I have six pairs of Sirensis Highlands in it that have taken up territories according to the geographic and botanical features. 

This vivarium has been awesome, and would do it again, almost entirely the same. 

Improvements I'd make are: 1) Don't install a chiller, 2) create a flush type of drain so I can accomplish water changes easier, 3) make it deeper so plants don't touch the glass, 4) Make the sump and reservoirs bigger (more than 7 gallons)

Key maintenance issues are: 1) water changes monthly (for the bottom paludarium feature). Note, if you're a fish person, you need more water changes than this.

Key features that I think added a lot of value: 1) The paludarium bottom that catches as much misting as I throw at it. The Sirensis love being misted and can take hours of it at a time (so can the vivarium), 2) The Universal Rocks background doesn't absorb moisture. So, it helps with drainage a lot. 3) The spot lights really get the right intensity of light to the floor, 4) The Apex controller is an absolute necessity.

So, that's it... 

Bill


----------



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

This is a great looking set up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

It was a lot of fun to build.... Looking forward to the next one!!

Bill


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

wow 1.5 years already since this, time flies:O can you upload the pictures somewhere else so we can see a bit of details? the forum does compress them to some tiny size so its hard to see anything on those pics:/


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

wlrodman said:


> I have six pairs of Sirensis Highlands in it that have taken up territories according to the geographic and botanical features.


rough. six pairs of highlands... 

I'm actually sort of surprised this thing isn't absolutely covered in plants (and algae). Sounds like you water the hell out of it and those spotlights put out a ton of light. How are you managing growth?

Thanks for sharing what you'd do differently. Time is a great teacher!


----------



## Basti (Nov 26, 2016)

This was very inspirational, thanks for sharing!


----------

